# Help. 12 and 120 V failure



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi All, my RV lights flickered about 6 times and now have gone completely.

The fridge (was running on LPG) and the meter board and everything else non 240V has gone.. All fuses are fine

The power unit is still humming and there is still 110Volts going to it from my step down builders transformer.
All has been running perfectly for 8 months non stop.

I have lit some candles but need some ideas..

Why wont the batteries take over like normal when you disconnect shore power? does the power from them go back to the power unit before being distributed to the lights etc? i.e. depsite the humming does it sound like the power unit has gone?

A quick basic run down of events would be very nice

thanks as always 
John


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry john afraid i can't help with your problem but you have my sympathies. Hopefully you will get everything sorted ASAP. Anyway this will bumpity bump your post up a bit where hopefully some more knowledgable person will reply  
Best of luck
C


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks carolgav

learning fast

110v is ok 12 v to whole van is gone.. suspect a power converter unit...
candles are cosy 

Jj


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Candles are nice you got scented or just ordinary :?:  Have to confess however that I have no idea what you are talking about tis double dutch to me    Power coverter whats its biscuit :?:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:evilbat:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

:wink: :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

LC go to bed!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi John

Only just seen this thread, sorry. If Linda is stuck maybe you could try Damondunc. Sounds like you might have sussed it by suspecting the power converter. Have you checked the 12v batteries as well.

Hope you get sorted soonest

stew


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

OK JJ! :lol:

Nice one Stew :roll:  

Have already discussed the problem with JJ so he is well aware of his options.


----------

